# I've always wanted one of these.



## svk (Dec 5, 2016)

They have been getting more and more scarce. Finally "pulled the trigger" on one this fall and it arrived today from CMP. Except for a little scuffing on the barrel this thing is perfect.


----------



## Dieseldash (Dec 5, 2016)

svk said:


> They have been getting more and more scarce. Finally "pulled the trigger" on one this fall and it arrived today from CMP. Except for a little scuffing on the barrel this thing is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 541318
> View attachment 541319
> ...



Nice chunk of walnut you scrounged up there.


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2016)

Dieseldash said:


> Nice chunk of walnut you scrounged up there.


For just getting a random pick I'd say I did well!


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 5, 2016)

Are you a High Power shooter, or did you just buy it. Years ago I was going to get a free one, I think I needed 3 Hi Power shoots, etc through CMP?

Then went through the divorce, and it never happened. I did get to shoot my Mini 14 at 600 yds at Camp Smith! That was interesting!

They are a bit heavy, and watch your thumb, but otherwise great guns. One of the guys I used to shoot with had one re barreled in 308 and accurized. With open sights, in prone position at 100 yds, he would put them all in a dime.

They are also a great piece of history, and one of the reasons we won WW II. (The Jeep, the 50 Cals, and 45 ACP also were big factors). On artillery, small caliber machine guns, tracers, and tanks the Germans were far superior.

Pop goes the stripper clip!


----------



## old guy (Dec 5, 2016)

I had one about 25 years ago, for some reason it was the loudest 06 I ever shot and I've owned a bunch.


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 5, 2016)

Could be the barrel length. What is the barrel length of the others?


----------



## svk (Dec 5, 2016)

MustangMike said:


> Are you a High Power shooter, or did you just buy it. Years ago I was going to get a free one, I think I needed 3 Hi Power shoots, etc through CMP?
> 
> Then went through the divorce, and it never happened. I did get to shoot my Mini 14 at 600 yds at Camp Smith! That was interesting!
> 
> ...


Not a high power shooter. Just wanted one.

The safety clicks loudly which might pose a problem during hunting. I'll have to see if that can be dampened somehow.

Can't wait to shoot it. I've got about 8 boxes of handloads at the cabin.


----------



## stillhunter (Dec 5, 2016)

I pulled targets at a match at Camp Butner in the 80s. They were shooting M 1s out to 1000 yrds. and I was astonished at the accuracy at that range w iron sites. They are fine rifles and would make a very effective club if you ran out of ammo  I still have a box of ammo I was given for volunteering to pull targets for a few hours..............


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 6, 2016)

Way back when you could still give a friend a handgun, I lost a friend to a heart attack, and his wife gave me these. The M1 is a Danish in mint condition and the Colt is a Model 1927 11.25 MM Auto. The Model 1927 is really a model 1911 made for the Argentine army, and 11.25 MM is the metric conversion of 45 ACP. I shot High Power when I was in school, at Charlotte Hall Military Academy, as a kid. Ever since then I loved the M1. I also have my Dad's 1903 Springfield with the receipt where he paid $14.50 for it mail order. Have fun, last time I took mine to the farm I went through a 240 round can of ammo, Joe.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 6, 2016)

svk said:


> They have been getting more and more scarce. Finally "pulled the trigger" on one this fall and it arrived today from CMP. Except for a little scuffing on the barrel this thing is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 541318
> View attachment 541319
> ...


Nice rifle. I've always wanted an M1 but somehow, I've never owned one. I do have an M1A National Match but still want an M1. I picked up a .50 cal ammo can full of military 30-06 ammo in stripper clips a few years ago and really need a gun to shoot it through. You got a nice one!


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 7, 2016)

srb08 said:


> Nice rifle. I've always wanted an M1 but somehow, I've never owned one. I do have an M1A National Match but still want an M1. I picked up a .50 cal ammo can full of military 30-06 ammo in stripper clips a few years ago and really need a gun to shoot it through. You got a nice one!


I always wanted an M1A, and from what I understand, they are on the no-no list in MD now. My brother was a drill instructor at Benning in 68-69. They had dummy M14's with a piece of pipe with a flash arrestor glued on it, wood puttied into the stock. He gave me one, I was about 12, still have the stock, Joe.


----------



## srb08 (Dec 9, 2016)

At the age of 12, I bet that made you the coolest kid on the block.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 9, 2016)

Yeah, it was a hit. The only toy gun that looked real. But, that's when I was in the Military Academy, and we got to play with real M1's. Our school was not ROTC, but we were sponsored by the US Army. So, we had real M1's and real 03's. Our officers had real 1911 Colt's. The ones we carried had no firing pins. 75% of the Cadets had to qualify to US Army standards every year or we would loose our rifles. We had left over Army uniforms with buttons instead of zippers. We found trench coats dating to WWI. I had one for years, and when I came home from college, someone gave it to the dogs for a bed. This is the one gun I wish I could have saved. Don't know what happened to it when the school closed in the late 70's, Joe.


----------



## svk (Dec 9, 2016)

Do any of you fellows know if the safety can be modified to engage more quietly?


----------



## MustangMike (Dec 9, 2016)

A shame so many of the military schools have closed. PMA (Peekskill Military Academy) was a well known one near where I grew up. In fact, the Jets used to train there!

And a funny true story about that. There was this drop dead hot Nurse one year administering the physical exams to the players. Seems they had to replace her with someone who was not quite as hot as several players were failing the exam due to high blood pressure!

OK, back on topic, I delivered to cord of wood today to a new customer. That large pile of wood in the pics I posted last year was about 10 + 1/2 cord, and is now gone! Still have about 7 cord left stacked on pallets.


----------

